# I got a positive!!!! Omg!!!



## genkigemini

After 10 full years of trying, I got my first ever :bfp:

Updated with DIGI!

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/DSC00291.jpg

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/DSC00294.jpg


----------



## malpal

WOW congrats honey, that sure is a big strong line!!!!!!!!!!!
Take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~KACI~

Just seen this in LTTC, massive congratulations!!!!!

Best BFP of the year so far i think!! x x x


----------



## honey08

omg !!!!!! thats a :bfp: if i ever saw one, and 10yr ttc !!! awww congrats hun u deserve this so much :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Congrats on your :bfp: And what a deserved one it is... x


----------



## booflebump

Fab news!!! Well done you!! xxx


----------



## princess_bump

oh wow! thats wonderful :yipee: many congratulations x


----------



## cupcake

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

OMG!!!!!!! this is AMAZING!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: 

That line is soooooooooooo DARK too! :happydance:

HUGE congratulations hun :friends: xxx


----------



## welshcakes79

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:)

SO happy for you

HUGE congrats hun 

xxx xxx xxx


----------



## littlestar

Soo Happy for you! Congratulations!


----------



## sam76

Im so pleased xxxxxxxxx U deserve this xxxxxxxxxx CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZoeBunny

:yipee: CONGRATULATIONS!! :yipee:
Amazing news honey, I'm over the moon for you :happydance: xxx


----------



## Daisydo

:hug: SUPER DUPER CONGRATS!!! im sooo happy for you!!!! hope you have a comfortable 9 monhts...and woow those are great dark lines!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## DonnaE26

Congratulations hunni x x x x x :hug:


----------



## FEDup1981

Oh wow, that is fantastic!! Im so pleased for u - you deserve this so much. And its such a strong positive too!!

Congrats hun - im sure you give hope to all the LTTC girls xxxx


----------



## Phexia

Sarah, I'm in tears :cry::cry::hug::hug::hug: I'm so happy for you!!! Were you still taking Clomid or was it all natural? Oh wow .. this is so fantastic!
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug: :baby::baby::baby::baby: !!! OMG


----------



## genkigemini

Totally natural. I was off EVERYTHING! O_O Thanks everyone!!!! *HUGS* I am still in shock.


----------



## krissi

Babes I am so happy for you, if you can do it then so can I xx how far gone do u think u are?


----------



## Debbie82

A Huge Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

You big sotife youve made me cry :cry:

Huge congratulations to you and Jack hun i'm so happy for you both!! :hugs:


----------



## lollylou1

that is fantastic news hun , congratulations

Lou
xxx


----------



## alice&bump

congrats, thats fab!!!!xxxx


----------



## Lyns

Oh my goodness, that is just wonderful news.....congratulations, I am over the moon for you! :happydance::happydance:

And not only is it utterly fantastic for yu, but I'm sure you will now be hope and inspiration for a lot of people here too! :hugs:xx


----------



## joeyjo

Congratulations!!


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations! :wohoo:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Fab news!! Congrats xXx


----------



## leelee

genkigemini said:


> After 10 full years of trying, I got my first ever :bfp:
> 
> Updated with DIGI!
> 
> https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/DSC00291.jpg
> 
> https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/DSC00294.jpg

I am so delighted for you. You really deserve it!


----------



## staceymy

Massive congrats!! Very strong lines!!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats xxx


----------



## caitlenc

Amazing news!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## lorrilou

Congrats. xx


----------



## chefamy1122

I am so unbelievably happy for you. You deserve this so much!!!!!!!!
:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

woooooooooooooooooooooooo :D


----------



## Sinead

This made me cry happy tears, loads and loads of congratulations and sticky dust. Take care of yourself and your bubs xxxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

OMG! That is a great strong line! I am so happy for you! Congratulations! :happydance: :hug:


----------



## BizyBee

That is fabulous news! Congratulations... :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## Faerie

Oh my god my heart leapt when I saw this post!! Massive congratulations and a huge sprinkling of special sticky dust xxxxx


----------



## tansey

wow that is one strong line and a brilliant yes! Huuuggggeeee congrats hun! :hugs: xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jacky24

genkigemini said:


> Totally natural. I was off EVERYTHING! O_O Thanks everyone!!!! *HUGS* I am still in shock.

I saw on FB and just had to come and look for myself... feels like a dream.... CONGRATS hun... I am so happy for you... gives me so much hope now......

Have a blessed 9months hun.... :hug:


----------



## pixielou

Congratulations again!:yipee::wohoo:


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats hun!!!


----------



## Chris77

HUGE Congrats hun! :yipee:


----------



## NeyNey

Sweetheart thats wonderful news! So very happy for you both

:wohoo:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Big congrats Genki :D :hugs:


----------



## Mendy

OOHHHH MYYYY GOOODDD!!! I woke up to these news!!! What better way to start the day! HUGE congrats, genki! You deserve this!!! :yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:
CONGRATS! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!!


----------



## Jo

Fantastic!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: congrats hun a well deserved :bfp: xxx


----------



## wantababybump

Wow!! That is a very strong line!! Massive congratulations to you!! Sending you loads of sticky dust!! xx


----------



## cutie4evr01

yay congratulations!!!! :)


----------



## ladymilly

oh hun i have just seen this. Congratulations :yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo: that is brilliant news. I'm so happy for you hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## embojet

HUGE congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Suz

:wohoo: OMG!!!! Hun this is fantasic and wonderful news!!!!!!!! Im so so so so so happy for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

amazing! congrats on the :bfp:


----------



## leedsforever

Just seen this on facebook, but wanted to double congratulate you!! Im so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## baboo

congratulations!
xx


----------



## Tishimouse

Heartfelt congratulations and I agree with the other that this is 'the best' BFP of the year so far.

After so long TTC, I am over the moon for you.

Hugs and congratulations (hope it's twins).

:kiss:


----------



## Heidi

Congrats!! x


----------



## jennifer34rn

:wohoo::wohoo:that is so awesome!!!:happydance:


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations!!!


----------



## AutumnSky

Congratulations!! This is brilliant news!!
xxx


----------



## Michy

Oh wow, totally amazing news am soooooo happy for you! xx


----------



## CHILLbilly

Sooooooooooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is surely one of the best annoucements I have seen since I joined!!!!!
Congrats hun.enjoy every single day of your pregnancy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly123

congrats!!! Such good news and gives us LTTCers hope!! Hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! xxxx


----------



## Spazzie

That is outstanding news congratulations. Great to see such a dark line! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## FunnyBunny

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! What amazing news.

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months, take good care of yourself.

Have you posted your :bfp: in the LTTC sticky BFP post? Alot of LTTCers don't come in here but would be so delighted to hear your news.


----------



## Mrs R

What great news!! Congratulations xx


----------



## diva4180

Woo Hoo!! Huge congrats to you!!!!! Hope you a fabulous, happy, and healthy nine months!!!! :) :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## princess_t

Big congrats hun have a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

So happy for you hunnie! I saw your facebook status and I actually squealed with delight!! You so deserve it, I'm so very happy for you!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## maz

Yippee for us LTTTCers...

I'm sooo delighted for you - you waited a really long time for this day. And I'm so happy for you...

Have a wonderful pregnancy, and enjoy every single second of it - including the sickness, and stretch marks...


----------



## hekate

oh wow! that is amazing! 
what a nice strong line!:yipee:

have a healthy, happy pregnancy!


----------



## buffycat

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

you must be over the moon! :happydance:


----------



## munchbunch

:wohoo: congratulations, thats such a strong line!!!! have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Tam

CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is excellent news, well done hun! :happydance::happydance::wohoo:x


----------



## Mamafy

huge Congratulations hun :hugs:


----------



## Samo

i am SO stinkin happy for you Sarah. WELL DESERVED BFP!!!


----------



## BurtonBaby

AHHHH!!!! CONGRATS from me and DH!!!!! Im so excited for you!! I wish you were down here again so we could all go celebrate lol!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!! 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## SJK

congrats, enjoy it xx


----------



## Kota

WoW! 10years! You clearly deserve this very very very much! Congratulations!!


----------



## Rumpskin

Wonderful news - congrats to you both x


----------



## kgal28

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## young_mummy

Wow what a great line!! congratulations on finally achieving your bfp..... have a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## ellie

congrats!!! you deserve it ....... have a very happy and healthy one!


----------



## MaryJ

Huge Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## TT's

OMG congratulations! You did it!!!!

WELL DONE :0)

TT's
xxx


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

oh, super congrats! i bet you're over the moon!


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!!!!


----------



## happy&healthy

Congrats. I am so happy for you.


----------



## Coffee

Where have i been? How have i missed this fabulous news?! 
I can't tell you how pleased i am for you, i don't think i even need to say how much you deserve this. OMG, its just fantastic news! Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mr G

Ten years - that is a loooong time.

Well done on your news - I hope the excitement NEVER GOES AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lazy Leo

OMG, what wonderful, wonderful, wonderful news!!!! You really deserve this. Sending you so much love and hugs and most important, sticky :dust: by the barrell load. Massive Congratulation hun xxx xx


----------



## mikababy

:happydance: :happydance:CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: :happydance:

You must be over the moon!!! 

:hug:


----------



## bird24

yay congrats xx so happy for you


----------



## Pink Bubbler

Well done and congratulations. I got my BFP last Wednesday and still can't believe it could be true. Roll on Nov/Dec babies and lots of pressies for mommas!


----------



## Justme

Congratulations - wow after 10 years! so pleased for you x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Omg, wow :) Congrats xx


----------



## cutie4evr01

Yay congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations on your :bfp:

:happydance: :headspin: :happydance:

xx


----------



## bunnyg82

OMG what a fantastic result and after 10 years too - truly deserved. Lots and lots of luck for your pregnancy xx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Wow - 10 years! CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance:
xx


----------



## sam's mum

How did I miss this thread?!! I am so, so excited for you!! And what a test line!! 

:wohoo: Congratulations! So happy for you! :hug: Reading this has made my day! x x x


----------



## Barneyboo

:happydance::happydance:OMG Fantastic news a massive congrats x x x x :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sezzlebum

congratz :)


----------



## mandaa1220

Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## alloyd519

Yay! Congrats hun! :)


----------



## pixiepower

that is so fantastic hun!!! you must have cried a ton after waiting for so long!! Many many congratulations for a very healthy happy pregnancy xxx


----------



## Nathyrra

Oh my god!

How bloody great is this news?!

I've been having my fingers crossed for one of us LTTTC girls to be in here soon! So very chuffed for you, so very much deserved. Congratulations! x


----------

